# "free zone" question



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello folks, 
Can someone tell me what is meant by the term "free zone"
Lots of people refer to their employer as being in "free zone".
Am I being really stupid? (careful how you answer that!!)


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Stolen from Dubaifaqs.com

_UAE Free zones allow 100% foreign ownership and have no taxes - usually guaranteed for 15 or 50 years. Each free zone has its own specific requirements regarding minimum office/warehouse space and permitted activities. Companies outside the free zones require a local sponsor and allow maximum 49% foreign ownership._


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Please see the below link, hope it answers your question!

Free economic zone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks for the replies. Now feeling less stupid....... well almost!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol you're welcome! NOT asking questions is being stupid.


----------

